# Steam Summer Sale



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone bought any games from the sale yet? 

I've only bought Hotline Miami and Super Meat Boy. Not sure if I'll actually play them though... These low prices are just too tempting.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I might pick up Dishonored or Dark Souls if they go sub £5 but thats it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Picked up Gunslinger thus far, pretty good fun.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

They always have these sales at the worst time for me. I'm going to have to remember to keep some cash in the bank just for Steam.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

EVERY steam sale drains my wallet. I must have 20+ games that I still need to start playing.

Just before the sale I bought:
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Kerbal Space Program
Prison Architect
Civilization V: Brave New World
Civilization V (all those little DLC packs)

On the sale I've bought:
Antichamber
Bioshock Infinite
Defcon
Don't Starve
FTL: Faster Than Light
Hotline Miami
Organ Trail: Director's Cut
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum
Bioshock + Bioshock 2
TESVragonborn
Surgeon Simulator (I've been waiting soooo long for this, lol)
The Walking Dead: 400 Days
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2


suffice to say... I have a problem

I track all of my spending too... When I update my financials on the 15th it'll be interesting to see the spike in STEAM spending, lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bought Chivalry: Medieval Warfare. This game is so addicting and fun, so glad I bought it, and only for 6 dollars.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Bought the entire Tomb Raider collection (it was like 5 bucks more than the new one alone and it includes EVERY SINGLE ONE)
also got The Walking Dead game to play with the misses!

I'm looking for a good 2 player co-op game, something casual! genre doesn't really matter!
any ideas?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not too sure on your definition of casual, so I'll just say some co-op ones I've enjoyed or heard about. They are the well known ones so you may have already played them. Portal 2, Left 4 Dead 1 and 2, Borderlands 2, Monaco, Trine 2, Resident Evil 5, Terraria, Dungeon Defenders.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Might grab Ys I & II later :blank


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Grabbed Fez & Hotline Miami for just under £5. I love steam sales. :clap


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

scooby said:


> I'm not too sure on your definition of casual, so I'll just say some co-op ones I've enjoyed or heard about. They are the well known ones so you may have already played them. Portal 2, Left 4 Dead 1 and 2, Borderlands 2, Monaco, Trine 2, Resident Evil 5, Terraria, Dungeon Defenders.


Hmmm Portal 2 and L4D seem like good choices for us, thanks!

Thinking of getting the sims to play with the misses but damn that game is still expensive, EA really hates to cut their prices it seems!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

So far I've gotten Thief: Deadly Shadows, Universe Sandbox, System Shock 2, Cave Story, and Deadlight all for under $4  
Deadlight was definitely worth it! It was the community choice deal, and at first I voted for Orcs Must Die 2 (which is also a really good option for a 2-player co-op game as a previous poster inquired about), but I'm glad it didn't win. Idk, I guess I must have a soft spot for LIMBO-esque "artsy" games as I really don't mind their brevity as long as the atmosphere can draw me in for long enough.

OP, I hope you have fun with Super Meat Boy. The game description isn't kidding when it says it's tough as nails - I personally couldn't manage past the 19th stage of World 1.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I've got a 5 year old computer that can't really handle a lot, but that's fine because the only things I play besides World of Warcraft (on lowest settings) are casual Bejeweled kinda games and old SNES and MS-DOS stuff from my childhood.

I DID HOWEVER buy:
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Puzzle Quest 2
The Binding of Isaac
Turba
Universe Sandbox

Now I've got some things on Steam to play other than Audiosurf. Tomorrow is my Indiana Jones day, awww yis.


----------



## superintegral0027 (Jan 24, 2013)

I only bought Portal 2 so far and my laptop can't even run it well, haha. I'm so anxious about spending my money online.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Lokis Whispers said:


> I've got a 5 year old computer that can't really handle a lot, but that's fine because the only things I play besides World of Warcraft (on lowest settings) are casual Bejeweled kinda games and old SNES and MS-DOS stuff from my childhood.
> 
> I DID HOWEVER buy:
> Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
> ...


You also need to get Plants vs Zombies if you haven't played it already. Best PopCap game ever.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm waiting to see the next community choice game and hoping its Monaco because I really want to buy it, but I can't be bothered staying up for another 2 and a half hours. I hope I don't miss it altogether.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I picked up System Shock 2, Ys Origin, FTL and Kinetic Void.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I got Sleeping Dogs, Saints Row the Third: Full Package and Universal Sandbox. To bad the Steam sale isn't every day :/


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I still have so many games from last year that I haven't played yet. I'm a sucker for a good deal. Hopefully I don't waste too much money lol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been meaning to use my mom credit card  to buy shogun 2.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

trisquel said:


> I voted for Orcs Must Die 2 (which is also a really good option for a 2-player co-op game as a previous poster inquired about),


I've tried Orcs must die 2 before but I kept getting connection issues (or maybe my friends internet was just terrible)
but it is a really fun game though!

I got L4D2 for my gf
also bought Fallout New Vegas, 5 bucks was just too good to be true!


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Fallout New Vegas. It was $2.96 last time I checked. Great game!

Left 4 Dead 2 is another great game. I mod stuff for it.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=157525096


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Picked Torchlight 2 ^^


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> Picked Torchlight 2 ^^


Me too, I loved Torchlight, this one should be awesome, hooray escapism!


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I got Just Cause 2 and Sleeping Dogs, maybe I'll get 1 or 2 more games if I'm interested.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Gah, couldn't control myself and ended up also buying Orcs Must Die 2, Mark of the Ninja, and Psychonauts for 3.74 and 2.49 each...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

The only game I'm remotely interested in that I don't already own is Left for Dead 2


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

People are spending money on these trading cards? Awesome! If this keeps up I might actually make a profit on a steam sale instead of wasting money on games I'll never play.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> People are spending money on these trading cards? Awesome! If this keeps up I might actually make a profit on a steam sale instead of wasting money on games I'll never play.


Oh, i can sell those stupid cards. Already made 88 cents, woohoo!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Gwaenyc said:


> Oh, i can sell those stupid cards. Already made 88 cents, woohoo!


It's great! You don't even need to play the participating games. I have Bastion running in the background at the moment it it still drops the cards for that game. Ditto Civ V earlier.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought anno 2070 besides that I pretty much already own anything else that's one sale that I would have ended up buying. Hmmm except maybe dark souls.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> It's great! You don't even need to play the participating games. I have Bastion running in the background at the moment it it still drops the cards for that game. Ditto Civ V earlier.


Haha, i have currently seven games running in the background of my laptop. Had to turn Intel's TurboBoost off, so the CPU won't fry.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I was trying to stay away because I'm broke and my computer can't run most of the games that were on sale anyway, but I caved. I got the Orange Box for 9.99 as I was dying to play Half Life 2 and the first Portal and it cost a fortune and performs like crap on PS3. I might get more depending what's on sale in the next few days.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I'd highly advise those of you with games to trade in to go into EB Games/Gamestop and trade them in for Steam wallet cards. They're having a limited time deal where you can get 30% extra trade-in credit towards your Steam cards, which makes it especially worth it (and for those of us in Canada - the Steam cards won't have any extra fees for currency conversion unlike with CCs/PayPal, which makes it EVEN MORE worth it!)  
I myself went and picked up a $20 card today in exchange for 3 games.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I just saw that Starforge game totally buying it


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lil Sebastian said:


> It's great! You don't even need to play the participating games. I have Bastion running in the background at the moment it it still drops the cards for that game. Ditto Civ V earlier.


I got dishonored free that way, along with about £3 from trading cards aside from that.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I just saw that Starforge game totally buying it


Me too, one more way to waste my time.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm thinking of grabbing Recettear, but I'll have to watch a few gameplay videos first. And heads up: the first Just Cause is only $0.27 right now. Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

civ 5, castle crashers, starforge alpha, mount and blade, cs:go, deus ex, natural selection 2, and torchlight 2. So a bunch of games I have been neglecting for a while.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I took the opportunity to buy some games I don't think I'd have got round to buying otherwise - 
Max Payne 3 - for £6.24
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare - for £4.74
Alan Wake (Including American Nightmare) - for £3.09
and Hydrophobia Prophecy - for 79p! - it's total crap but interesting for 79p


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Todays deals were deals they already had :/

I'm a little bummed.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Todays deals were deals they already had :/
> 
> I'm a little bummed.


Yeah, they usually/always have an "Encore Day" at the end.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought a lot less games than I thought I would. I'm happy with what I bought, or what I refrained from buying.


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

I missed the Steam Sale.. I should have bought Natural Selection 2 when it was $6, but I didn't think I'd play much of it anyway.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I caught the sale thanks to this thread. I got some really good games for $30.

FarCry 3: Blood Dragon
FTL: Faster than light
Borderland 2
Walking Dead


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------

